# Double Aran Lapghan



## bagibird (Sep 30, 2012)

This is my first attempt, so if I've made any errors, please let me know, so that I can put them right.

I used two strands of Aran yarn and 9mm hook throughout, but almost any yarn from DK and thicker will work. The stitch pattern produces a thick, quite dense fabric and is a bit of a yarn eater. My lapghan measures just over 3' x 4' and used around 1200 grams in total.

The size can be adjusted easily by increasing or decreasing by 4 sts. The starting ch should be a multiple of 4, plus 3 ch. I have used 2ch to stand for the first turning dc throughout (I prefer 2 ch as it leaves a less noticeable gap at the start, but if you prefer 3ch, your start ch will need to be a multiple of 4, plus 4ch.

Ch 83
Row 1: dc in 3rd ch from hook, dc in each ch to end.
Row 2: 2ch, fpdc in next st, *bpdc in next 2 sts, fpdc in next 2 sts; repeat from * to end.
Row 3: 2ch, bpdc in next st, * fpdc in next 2 sts, bpdc in next 2 sts; repeat from * to end.
Rows 4 & 5: repeat row 3
Row 6: repeat row 2
Rows 7 & 8: Repeat row 3
Row 9: repeat row 2
Row 10 - 11: repeat row 3

Continue in pattern as set until you reach the desired size.


----------



## thirteenthumbs (Nov 3, 2013)

That's lovely! You did a good job.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is beyond my capabilities at this time. It is lovely though!


----------



## bagibird (Sep 30, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> That is beyond my capabilities at this time. It is lovely though!


Thank you!

You would be amazed! If you can ch and dc, you can do this. The only difference is where you put your hook to make the front post and back post dc. I think there must be YouTube videos for those stitches.

As Jessica-Jean says, you'll never learn any younger!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice lovely work.


----------



## ladymjc (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you so much... I'm going to try this when the holidays quiet down.. can't wait.. have a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year ... psst... my neighbor across the street is from Wales ... love her accent..


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

That's lovely thank you I have it book marked .&#128515;


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

I love it, it's so pretty. Great work :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dickletn (Jan 23, 2011)

The pattern is pretty, may try this later.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I very much like your pattern. Is it reversible?


----------



## bagibird (Sep 30, 2012)

Mitch said:


> I very much like your pattern. Is it reversible?


Yes, it is. Also, by using two strands of Aran together, the lapghan is firm and the edges come out straight, so I didn't need to work a border. Worked up very quickly - I probably worked on it for around 5 evenings (but not for hours on end). It would work up even quicker by doing tr instead of dc.


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

Good job..love the pattern


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

I really, really like this. I'll be giving this a try!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

It looks great!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Very nice! Thanks tor the pattern.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Good pictures! The lapghan is just beautiful. And I bet it will be warm. I have to try that pattern as a stash buster - it really is nice.


----------



## cen63846 (Apr 7, 2011)

A handsome afghan. Could you do a PDF of the pattern?


----------



## bagibird (Sep 30, 2012)

cen63846 said:


> A handsome afghan. Could you do a PDF of the pattern?


Hope this works!


----------



## marje of florida (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. 

Lovely work. 

This one is a must, I just have to make it. 

hugs
marge


----------



## cen63846 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you for the PDF. I see car afghans in the future.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful work and it looks nice and warm too.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Love the pattern! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## bagibird (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you all. I'm on pins hoping I haven't made a mistake in the pattern!! I really hope you enjoy making it.


----------



## Suemid (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern! I was wondering if a sample was worked in cotton, would it make a good dishcloth?


----------



## bagibird (Sep 30, 2012)

Suemid said:


> Thanks for the pattern! I was wondering if a sample was worked in cotton, would it make a good dishcloth?


I would think so, because it is quite textured and dense. I have to say, I'm not sure because we don't use hand made dishcloths in the UK. I would imagine it would be suitable, though.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## Meissnerlisam (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi, thank you for the pattern, if I wanted to make a 6x6 I would chain 166 and how many rows? I think my friend ho is tall would like this..start to think of next Christmas already!


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

This is Great - Thank You :thumbup:


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Lovely lapghan!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lovely &#128158;


----------



## bagibird (Sep 30, 2012)

Meissnerlisam said:


> Hi, thank you for the pattern, if I wanted to make a 6x6 I would chain 166 and how many rows? I think my friend ho is tall would like this..start to think of next Christmas already!


It would depend what yarn you were using and your tension. I would suggest starting by making your ch with one lot of yarn and just making it as long as you want (Multiple of 4, plus 3) then using another lot of yarn, re-attach the yarn to the very first ch you made and work along the row. That way, you can easily adjust the size by adding or taking out ch as needed. I worked the lapghan along the long edge but it really wouldn't matter if your starting ch are the width. As for the number of rows, again it would depend on yarn, etc. I estimate that there are about 48 rows in mine.

It works up so quickly because of the thickness and large hook that you could experiment with yarns to get the size you need. I think mine took about 5 evenings, not working flat out.


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

This will work up just lovely for my charities. Thanks for sharing the patter and Happy Holidays.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

So beautiful, thank you for the pattern!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Beautiful! I love this pattern. Thank you.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Interesting pattern. I like your workmanship.


----------



## anicedragon (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you very much for sharing your pattern, this has been added to my list &#128512;


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

anicedragon said:


> Thank you very much for sharing your pattern, this has been added to my list 😀


Ditto, even if it's two years later. Thank you.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you! Beautiful pattern.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

That is very nice. Thank you soooo much for the pattern.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Looks great, also looks more like knitting than crochet. Would love to try it. One day........


----------



## RedK (Jul 26, 2015)

That is beautiful thank you for sharing


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Lovely


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That's beautiful :sm24:


----------

